# Mobile Broadband



## NerysJ (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Guys 

Me,again! Does mobile broadband exist in Portugal and is it prohibitively expensive? I'm talking about those dongle thingies you plug into the usb in your computer?

All replies gratefully received!

Nerys


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes and yes.


----------



## sbmclean (Sep 24, 2009)

Yes of course. go to a TMN and they will set you up. It's cheap and fast. Internet anywhere.


----------



## jack&marie (May 9, 2008)

*Dongle for broadband*

Hi, Did you sort out your mobile broadband?/ If so would you mind posting any info that may be of use to me has i am coming to portugal beginning of nov for 3 months lookin for/at property..Many thanks..Jack


----------



## diane chapman (Oct 4, 2009)

I am amazed you say mobile Internet is cheap and fast. I am coming out for a 4 month respite from the French mountains which are a bit dark in the winter and my friend who is already here has paid quite a sum for her mobile Internet connection. There is no way I could possible afford that. I will have to haunt the free WiFi cafe's and revert to HTML from PHP.

I have an amazing system in France but I cannot take it with me. I live in the back of the back of beyond and have fairly slow ADSL but adequate BUT free phone calls 24 x 7 to most places in the world. 

Just a quick compare on prices so I know how much it is going to cost me has made me realise just how much cheaper France is to live in. This might be my only holiday this/next year. 

Any info gratefully received. - by the way I am being naughty as the local town 2 km away has NO Internet besides dial-in and two,two hour sessions a week for wifi at the library. I did say we lived in the outback of France.

The Fool on the Hill


----------



## bart n caz (Oct 2, 2008)

Vodafone now offer a pay as you go service if you do not want a contract.

But do have to agree it is still quite expensive! 
There are alot of places around that offer free wifi, our local tourist information does or some bars and cafes too


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

We have Vodafone as a back up for Sapo. But the link is very intermittent and having taken out a contract am now disputing it with Vodafone, We were assured that the connection where we live would be fine


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Sorry shold have mentioned that my neighbour has changed from Vodafone to TMN and finds it is much more reliable


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Just got sapo from PT on ADSL, very fast, paying 20 euros a month for a one year contract I get 12mb with unlimited downloads and free phone calls from 21:00. Had to pay 25 euros for the kit, I believe the broadband kit is 49 euros. You must check if you will be living in a sapo zone otherwise you will pay a bit more. Both TMN and Vodafone have internet with the dongles but their charges are quite high


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

nelinha said:


> Just got sapo from PT on ADSL, very fast, paying 20 euros a month for a one year contract I get 12mb with unlimited downloads and free phone calls from 21:00. Had to pay 25 euros for the kit, I believe the broadband kit is 49 euros. You must check if you will be living in a sapo zone otherwise you will pay a bit more. Both TMN and Vodafone have internet with the dongles but their charges are quite high



Hi Nelinha

Is that a dongle from Sapo??


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

*broadband*

Where ever you move to, check if cable is already there. For fewer than 30 Euros a month you can get free landline calls, broadband and Portuguese sky TV 
John999


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

I believe that sapo has a dongle as well. I have to go to Cascais shopping to the PT shop, will ask them for some info about their internet with a dongle.


----------



## NerysJ (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks all. Got a vodaphone at about 1 euro an hour! Unfortunately my laptop crashed when I got here so am on the look out for a new one!!!
lol


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

*broadband*



NerysJ said:


> Thanks all. Got a vodaphone at about 1 euro an hour! Unfortunately my laptop crashed when I got here so am on the look out for a new one!!!
> lol


There is a big store in Alfragide, where Moviflor and IKEA are. Same building of Moviflor, computers and other stuff for PC´s are a lot cheaper in there than in any other shop, like worten or Box 
John999


----------



## NerysJ (Sep 1, 2009)

John999 said:


> There is a big store in Alfragide, where Moviflor and IKEA are. Same building of Moviflor, computers and other stuff for PC´s are a lot cheaper in there than in any other shop, like worten or Box
> John999


Thanks John! Where abouts is Alfragide?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Alfragide - Google Maps


----------



## Grace1402 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Internet Dongle thingy*

I bought a Vodafone dongle with pay as you go for €10 for 10 hours use. It can be topped up easily from Multibanco cash points provided you have a Portuguese bank account or you can top up at the Vodafone shop. This suits me fine at the moment.:focus:


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

NerysJ said:


> Thanks John! Where abouts is Alfragide?


If you was coming from Lisbon, 2 circular, A5 to Cascais, I mille, right exit, Alfragide industrial area
John999


----------

